# News outlets reporting that Osama Bin Laden is dead



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Showing up in breaking news reports...


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

watching it now on CBS


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

MSNBC is streaming live:
msnbc.com Video Player

There's a statement from the White House soon, too:
President Obama Delivers a Statement | The White House


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Just saw this elsewhere on the interweb...


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

A friend of mine said it best: now they are going to be asking for the long form death certificate....


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

> Finally. The War on Terror is over. Time to undo the Patriot Act and bring our troops home.
> Right?


Seems fair.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I'm more interested in how he died - was he found dead or did U.S. authorities kill him in some strike?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Ottawaman said:


> Seems fair.


Agreed.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I wonder which U.S. Embassy gets bombed first?


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

*actionable*



Lars said:


> I'm more interested in how he died - was he found dead or did U.S. authorities kill him in some strike?


BBC:
The al-Qaeda leader was killed in a ground operation in a mansion outside Islamabad in an operation based on actionable US intelligence, CNN reported.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

well bush failed to get him, the democrat got him though


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

I wish Bin Laden to Roast in Pieces.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Cost of War


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

hah, saw this on twitter...

GhostOsama Osama Bin Laden 

Well this sucks...I accidentally enabled location on my tweets.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

> "Mission Accomplished" refers to a banner titled "Mission Accomplished" that was displayed on the aircraft carrier USS Abraham Lincoln during a televised address by United States President George W. Bush on May 1, 2003 and the controversy that followed. The speech was not actually titled "Mission Accomplished".


2003 Mission Accomplished speech - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

8 years to the day.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Lars said:


> I'm more interested in how he died - was he found dead or did U.S. authorities kill him in some strike?


In the immortal words of "Unreal Tournament" ...._head shot!!!!_

....by JSOC according to MSNBC anyway. Navy SEALS seem to be involved.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

This is wonderful news! Glad the bastard is dead.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

And Harper uses his congratulatory message to a) re-affirm his policy of keeping troops in Afghanistan and b) presumably try and win votes in Quebec by speaking in French first.

Not that I blame him for doing so...


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

I think it would not be unreasonable to expect retaliation by al Qaeda...that is, as soon as they regain their cover that must surely have been significantly compromised with the killing of bin Laden.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

Congrats USA! Good work guys! 

What to do with the body now?

That pretty much locks up Obama's re-election, all within a week. First he shoots the Birthers down. Then he roasts Trump into oblivion, to only top it off with the killing of Bin Laden.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

Truth...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

This will be Obama's only golden moment since the inauguration. Hope he enjoys it while he oversees the tanking of the U.S. economy.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

Macfury said:


> This will be Obama's only golden moment since the inauguration. Hope he enjoys it while he oversees the tanking of the U.S. economy.


The Trump roast was pretty good too.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Vandave said:


> The Trump roast was pretty good too.


Yep--this little stretch between debacles.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Macfury said:


> This will be Obama's only golden moment since the inauguration. Hope he enjoys it while he oversees the tanking of the U.S. economy.


He's just the anchor leg of a 4 man relay race. Bush -> Clinton -> Bush -> Obama. But hey, that's the natural progression of capitalism in a non-communist country. You have to burn it down to see growth again. 

The interesting thing is that Bin Laden was just outside Islamabad in a mansion, most likely in plain sight sometimes. That will surely strain the relationship.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Harper's Speech:



> On Sept. 11, 2001, 24 Canadians were murdered in the Al Qaeda attack on the World Trade Centre. The death of Al Qaeda leader Osama bin Laden, reported today by President Obama, secures a measure of justice for these Canadians and their families.
> 
> Bin Laden's death does not end the threat of international terrorism. Sadly, others will take his place.
> 
> ...


I just bold one part to highlight a phrase I really respect: "Somber Satisfaction". 

One part of me feels really taken back by some of the images of people dancing and chanting, "Na na na na, na na na na, hey hey hey... goodbye"

Another part of me puts myself in some other people's shoes. Say if Toronto had been attacked and the CN Tower taken down with hundreds or thousands of Canadians killed. 10 years later if they killed the attacker, I might be in a jovial mood. 

At any rate, it is quite a historical night, that's for sure. 

One thing that makes me want to vomit is people using the event to try and score partisan points.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

ehMax said:


> One thing that makes me want to vomit is people using the event to try and score partisan points.


It restores much of the relevance of Canada's role in Afghanistan. One of our primary goals in going there was his capture or death. That's been accomplished and our troops can be proud for their contribution to this end. 

The Liberal Party can take credit in this as well since they made the right decision to go and continued to support it despite losing the election.

In contrast, the NDP stands up in Parliament and reads petitions about 911 being a false flag operation.

Like it or not, this is a political event.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I'm just sorry it took so long....

As a historical side note, the death of Adolf Hitler was officially announced on May the 1st 1945....


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

kps said:


> ... the death of Adolf Hitler was officially announced on May the 1st 1945....



This is so... sudden. How did it happen?


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

ehMax said:


> One thing that makes me want to vomit is people using the event to try and score partisan points.


This happens in all facets of life. My executives and their supporters at work do it everyday. It comes with the territory. 

At the end of the day, he ordered the attack/mission (but who wouldn't). Hopefully credit will be given to the Navy Seals and their intelligence team by the administration. It's been a good week for the democrats - long form birth certificate and now this. Surely, stole some Royal Wedding thunder 

May Bin Laden rot in hell with his virgins. However, i'm not looking forward to the innocent Westerners being killed in retaliation to come.

Side note: has everybody's internet just slowed to a crawl like mine? The traffic from this news must have something to do with it.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Vandave said:


> It restores much of the relevance of Canada's role in Afghanistan. One of our primary goals in going there was his capture or death. That's been accomplished and our troops can be proud for their contribution to this end.
> 
> The Liberal Party can take credit in this as well since they made the right decision to go and continued to support it despite losing the election.
> 
> ...


Even Harper was smart enough not to play partisan politics in his speech.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Even Harper was smart enough not to play partisan politics in his speech.


Historic moments should not be partisan. Harper needs to speak for all Canadians and play the role of PM in making a statement. I completely agree with you there. But that's not what you initially stated. You said, 'people'.

Sorry to make you vomit, but I stand behind my partisan point. The Conservatives and Liberals have understood and responded well to the war on terror. In this moment of victory, some credit is deserved. The NDP can get f****d because they haven't supported it and have pushed conspiracy theories into Parliament about this whole war being fake. That's a worthy point of discussion for this election.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

ehMax said:


> I just bold one part to highlight a phrase I really respect: "Somber Satisfaction".
> 
> One part of me feels really taken back by some of the images of people dancing and chanting, "Na na na na, na na na na, hey hey hey... goodbye"
> 
> ...


It's hard for me to be totally somber. My family moved to the States months after 9/11. Many of the citizens there were not only shocked and horrified by the 9/11 events, but truly and constantly terrified thereafter. It happened once, it could happen again. Anywhere. Anytime.

Yes, they are dancing. Dancing on the grave of the boogieman who has terrified and threatened them for so long. I think I'll go help them dance.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Macfury said:


> This is so... sudden. How did it happen?


...an unlucky accident...he fell and could not get up.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Vandave said:


> Historic moments should not be partisan. Harper needs to speak for all Canadians and play the role of PM in making a statement. I completely agree with you there. But that's not what you initially stated. You said, 'people'.
> 
> Sorry to make you vomit, but I stand behind my partisan point. The Conservatives and Liberals have understood and responded well to the war on terror. In this moment of victory, some credit is deserved. The NDP can get f****d because they haven't supported it and have pushed conspiracy theories into Parliament about this whole war being fake. That's a worthy point of discussion for this election.


Yep.. immediate first reactions to the event to score political points against the NDP does make me sick to my stomach... slightly more than your avatar. And for the record, I'm not an NDP supporter. 

Politics, important matters / historical events should not be treated like an episode of WWE or a monster truck rally.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

KC4 said:


> It's hard for me to be totally somber. My family moved to the States months after 9/11. Many of the citizens there were not only shocked and horrified by the 9/11 events, but truly and constantly terrified thereafter. It happened once, it could happen again. Anywhere. Anytime.
> 
> Yes, they are dancing. Dancing on the grave of the boogieman who has terrified and threatened them for so long. I think I'll go help them dance.


I can understand.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

kps said:


> ...an unlucky accident...he fell and could not get up.


Should have gotten LifeCall:

"We're sending help immediately, Mr. Hitler."


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

ehMax said:


> One thing that makes me want to vomit is people using the event to try and score partisan points.


Like


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Vandave said:


> Historic moments should not be partisan. Harper needs to speak for all Canadians and play the role of PM in making a statement. I completely agree with you there. But that's not what you initially stated. You said, 'people'.
> 
> Sorry to make you vomit, but I stand behind my partisan point. The Conservatives and Liberals have understood and responded well to the war on terror. In this moment of victory, some credit is deserved. The NDP can get f****d because they haven't supported it and have pushed conspiracy theories into Parliament about this whole war being fake. That's a worthy point of discussion for this election.


So…basically yer saying that the war on terror is now ended and everyone can go home?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Macfury said:


> Should have gotten LifeCall:
> 
> "We're sending help immediately, Mr. Hitler."


On their way, maybe they could stop off at your jokes.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

KC4 said:


> It's hard for me to be totally somber. My family moved to the States months after 9/11. Many of the citizens there were not only shocked and horrified by the 9/11 events, but truly and constantly terrified thereafter. It happened once, it could happen again. Anywhere. Anytime.
> 
> Yes, they are dancing. Dancing on the grave of the boogieman who has terrified and threatened them for so long. I think I'll go help them dance.


If people are truly terrified of a terrorist attack, then they have more issues than an actual terrorist attack.

Even further, being afraid is how the terrorists win. Not by killing people, or by blowing up buildings. They win by making people afraid to live and work, and afraid to be American/Canadian/British/insert nationality of choice.

The odds of being killed by a terrorist are too small to worry about, and certainly too small to go to war over. Bring our troops home NOW.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Yep.. immediate first reactions to the event to score political points against the NDP does make me sick to my stomach... slightly more than your avatar. And for the record, I'm not an NDP supporter.


Re-read the thread. You are the one who brought it up. In any case, why is such discussion off-limits? He's dead. I'm happy. Congrats to Obama. Congrats to Bush. Congrats to Chretien. Congrats to Harper. They deserve it. The NDP deserve to eat crow. 

Libby Davies make me sick to my stomach for having read that petition. What does that say about the NDP?


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> So…basically yer saying that the war on terror is now ended and everyone can go home?


It's one hell of a big step. But, let's see how the Islamic World responds. Let's see what happens to the Al Queda network. I imagine the US dug up some pretty good information. Look for more snakes to have their heads chopped off in the next few weeks. 

This could be a turning point for different factions in Afghanistan. Maybe the tide turns and the Afghani's can finally run their own country, absent Al Queda. 

I am optimistic.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Vandave said:


> Re-read the thread. You are the one who brought it up. In any case, why is such discussion off-limits? He's dead. I'm happy. Congrats to Obama. Congrats to Bush. Congrats to Chretien. Congrats to Harper. They deserve it. The NDP deserve to eat crow.
> 
> Libby Davies make me sick to my stomach for having read that petition. What does that say about the NDP?


No need for me to re-read thread. I posted a comment about using the death of someone as a platform to bring up partisan politics. I wasn't quoting you or anyone It was in reaction to watching TV and people holding up "Bush Cheney" and "Obama for Change" political signs in front of the Whitehouse. 

You're the one who then went on an NDP rant quoting me. 

Osama is dead. From reports, it was done via intelligence in Pakistan with a handful of soldiers. It was not because of any invading force in Iraq or any action the NDP did or did not take. It's obvious you have a hate-on for the NDP. Good for you. Just using Osama's death as a reason to hate is well...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

ehMax said:


> On their way, maybe they could stop off at your jokes.


I didn't evoke the LifeCall gag, though I thought kps was pretty funny.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

ehMax said:


> Showing up in breaking news reports...


I am not happy with a world where they celebrate someone's assassination, murder, or death.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

Dr T said:


> I am not happy with a world where they celebrate someone's assassination, murder, or death.


Would you rather we give him a green card?


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

*Stop Killing Peple, Please*



Vandave said:


> Would you rather we give him a green card?


What does that have to do with anything? Can YOU can give out Green Cards (=free passes to the USA)?!

Can't the killing stop? Can the celebration of killing not stop? Or is it all about Green Cards?


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Macfury said:


> I didn't evoke the LifeCall gag, though I thought kps was pretty funny.


Yeah sure, try and wiesel out of it....


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Dr T said:


> I am not happy with a world where they celebrate someone's assassination, murder, or death.


The death is symbolic. The celebrations are reactions to that symbolism.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Dr T said:


> I am not happy with a world where they celebrate someone's assassination, murder, or death.


When it comes to bin Laden....I am.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Okay, find the compound...

Abbott - Google Maps


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Fox News rarely disappoints...


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

LOL, screw FOX and all like 'em...I can't wait for the official Pentagon video of the special op to be released.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Interesting, MSNBC is reporting that Osama bin Laden's body is to be buried at sea as not to become a point of pilgrimage.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

kps said:


> Interesting, MSNBC is reporting that Osama bin Laden's body is to be buried at sea as not to become a point of pilgrimage.


That will not stop the point of burial from becoming a become a point of pilgrimage.

The wars have not ceased.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Here’s the guy who unwittingly live-tweeted the raid on Bin Laden


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Showing up in breaking news reports...


Not sure if I believe in the concept of hell, but if it does exist, may Bin Laden be found there rotting and in pain.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

kps said:


> I'm just sorry it took so long....
> 
> As a historical side note, the death of Adolf Hitler was officially announced on May the 1st 1945....


An interesting historical coincidence, kps. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Remember on Sept 12, 2001, when you saw people in some places abroad celebrating death? 

Exactly. 

Don't be like that.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That did not take long and I have to admit that mouth set is pretty fishy - *CAUTION GRAPHIC*


PhotoBlog - We think that bin Laden 'death photo' is a fake


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MacDoc said:


> That did not take long and I have to admit that mouth set is pretty fishy - *CAUTION GRAPHIC*
> 
> 
> PhotoBlog - We think that bin Laden 'death photo' is a fake


The photo is clearly a fake, but it does bring up a point I was wondering about. With Saddam, the US basically had to release a photo of him. 

I'm assuming that with Osama, they will have to do the same, especially with fake ones cropping up in news agencies across the world. I assume there will be groups saying the announcement is not real.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

ehMax said:


> The photo is clearly a fake, but it does bring up a point I was wondering about. With Saddam, the US basically had to release a photo of him.
> 
> I'm assuming that with Osama, they will have to do the same, especially with fake ones cropping up in news agencies across the world. I assume there will be groups saying the announcement is not real.


I don't recall Saddam's death photo being released by the Bush govt. They did release his capture photo. There was phone camera video released at Saddam's hanging, but it was not approved by the Bush govt.

I would be surprised if the Obama govt. release a death photo; it would cause too much reaction by counter forces. I think the U.S. learned a P.R. lesson after Che was killed by the CIA.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

They are showing interior images taking during the raid but so far nothing of Bin Laden which also brings up the potential that he is still alive and being questioned.

Convenient. Burial at sea, clearly fake death photo circulating, site photos with no body.....much misdirection..... to what end????


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Wearing our tinfoil hat this morning are we? That theory ranks right up there with the moon landing.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> They are showing interior images taking during the raid but so far nothing of Bin Laden which also brings up the potential that he is still alive and being questioned.
> 
> Convenient. Burial at sea, clearly fake death photo circulating, site photos with no body.....much misdirection..... to what end????


Maybe the NDP can get to the bottom of this and bring a petition to Parliament.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

I find it amazing that we thought Osama was hiding away in some remote underground layer only to find out we probably could have found his address with a Pakistani 411 search. The Pakistani government had to know full well he was living amongst its retired military generals in an affluent neighbourhood but they said nothing. 

Cheers
MacGuiver


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Osama bin Laden Killed: The White House Background Report


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Here's a post that shows all the sources for the faked photo on Facebook. I would have posted it here, but some might not like the graphic content.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

I have heard "Osama Bin Laden is Dead so many times this morning, I'm sure if you say the words to the tune of any Gilbert and Sullivan song it will fill the meter correctly.

Add he was buried at sea and phrases like drawn and quartered, chopped to pieces, keel hauled and drowned, it will pretty much fit. Try it, see if it works for you.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Seems to me this is most fitting in this thread:

"I’ve never wished a man dead, but I have read some obituaries with great pleasure." – Mark Twain


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Seems to me this is most fitting in this thread:
> 
> "I’ve never wished a man dead, but I have read some obituaries with great pleasure." – Mark Twain


Very fitting, Sinc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Harper's Speech:
> I just bold one part to highlight a phrase I really respect: "Somber Satisfaction".


These two words totally jumped out at me when watching his speech.
Bravo!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Heart said:


> These two words totally jumped out at me when watching his speech.
> Bravo!


Some of the images they were showing on CNN after the announcement, looked more like a scene from the crowd during a Sum 41 concert in Daytona during spring break. 

I can't help but wonder how that is viewed overseas. 

I know I've read the story over and over from my Grandfather's journal how the Dutch celebrated when Canadian soldiers came rolling through town, but that was because they were then liberated from years of occupation and Hitler's army were out of Holland for good. The entire nation came out to celebrate. 

I don't know if killing Osama is the same type of closure victory. 

I can't help but wonder if a lot of the mostly college students in front of the Whitehouse quickly showed up because they knew CNN had a live camera there and they couldn't wait to go and take photos and tweet their friends and post on Facebook. 

Some of the posts on Twitter etc... about this incident are just disturbing, like now getting past security on airports should be a breeze again.

I have to admit, there is some pretty funny stuff too.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

MLeh said:


> Remember on Sept 12, 2001, when you saw people in some places abroad celebrating death?
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> Don't be like that.


Good point. I was thinking much the same thing. Healing comes from forgiveness, not retribution. It comes from letting go of the pain and hurt.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I hope that they use this as a plausible and face-saving reason to start withdrawing the troops are returning some civil liberties.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Dr T said:


> That will not stop the point of burial from becoming a become a point of pilgrimage.
> 
> The wars have not ceased.


Buried at sea from what I read...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

(LifeofBK.com)


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> (LifeofBK.com)


ironic considering I just said this exact same thing in the other thread about the iphone tracking.

interesting to see if this will stop al queda, slow them down or no impact, other than the US of A going bananas celebrating.

I'm not disputing his actions or need to be killed, but I think of the fake WMD war in Iraq and wonder if the majority of US citizens will ever realize the rook there?

Oh and in Hollywood offices everywhere, screenwriters are making calls and hammering on keyboards as they start cranking out the scripts.

my prediction: 1st related movie in 6.5 months
(last part is not sarcasm, but a true prediction on what is being typed right now)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

They would need to know his address in the first place to deliver the iPhone. Or am I missing something?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Macfury said:


> They would need to know his address in the first place to deliver the iPhone. Or am I missing something?


Funny comic, but yes... that is a bit of a flaw in the storyline isn't it.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

Macfury said:


> They would need to know his address in the first place to deliver the iPhone. Or am I missing something?


Could have been a gift, and only was able to track to him after he registered if for warranty purposes.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> Not sure if I believe in the concept of hell, but if it does exist, may Bin Laden be found there rotting and in pain.



Indeed, right next to this monster:










And this guy too:











Mass, indiscriminate murder should not be tolerated anywhere, at anytime for any purpose.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

irontree said:


> Buried at sea from what I read...


Too bad - you'd think that it would have been possible to arrange something less respectful.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Adrian. said:


> Indeed, right next to this monster: Mass, indiscriminate murder should not be tolerated anywhere, at anytime for any purpose.


And this monster:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Adrian. said:


> Indeed, right next to this monster:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my, cry me a river of ancient history.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

It's not "ancient history" when people who are your friends, or your family, lived through it and continue to suffer the scars of those "adventures" in U.S. foreign policy.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> It's not "ancient history" when people who are your friends, or your family, lived through it and continue to suffer the scars of those "adventures" in U.S. foreign policy.


Exactly. People are still fleeing the violence of the Cuban dictator.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

SINC said:


> Oh my, cry me a river of ancient history.


You should be disgusted with yourself. Thousands of innocent people still live with the horrendous deformative effects of agent orange exposure that McNamara personally authorised and legitimised with full knowledge of its consequences to human exposure.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Exactly. People are still fleeing the violence of the Cuban dictator.


What's the difference between a Cuban dictator and the American-Backed Cuban dictator that Castro overthrew? Oh ya, the Americans make it right. I forgot! 

The Americans knew this guy was so much better for the people of Cuba!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Adrian. said:


> You should be disgusted with yourself. Thousands of innocent people still live with the horrendous deformative effects of agent orange exposure that McNamara personally authorised and legitimised with full knowledge of its consequences to human exposure.


How could you possibly state I should be disgusted with myself? 

The arrogance in such a statement is astounding.

I had no direct involvement in any such actions.

Gimme a break.


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

How many civilians did Osama kill?

How many civilians has the war in Afganistan and Iraq killed?

Sorry, but I won't be celebrating his death but I will hang my head in shame at the people celebrating his death, yet do nothing about unjust wars.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

SINC said:


> How could you possibly state I should be disgusted with myself?
> 
> The arrogance in such a statement is astounding.
> 
> ...


The profound arrogance required to reduce organised torture and murder of thousands of civilians as "ancient history" that occurred well within your lifetime and continues today is astounding.

Would you express the same response to someone whose family or friend died on 9/11? 

The fact that this is even in debate is vile and putrid.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

Fine..... I'll say it. You are all wrong.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Adrian. said:


> The fact that this is even in debate is vile and putrid.


Debate is the very fibre of humankind. To call it vile and putrid speaks volumes.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

So what we really have is a corpse that was disposed at sea. An image that seems to have been PhotoShopped from images that had previously been all over the web. A compound burned to the ground so there is no chance of any evidence having survived.

What we seem to have is a rather badly planned hoax. Seems like a desperate attempt to revive BOs failed presidency and to maintain the reign of fear. Had the guy kept even a handful of his promises he would be a shoo in for re-election. Instead he has entrenched Team Sexual Assault, the Homeland Gestapo and the NSA. He clearly has no intent of ending the abuses at Gitmo, nor does he wish to end the slaughter in the Middle East; Rather the plans to expand the war into Libya, Pakistan and Iran seem firm. He has gone from being America's Hope to being Bush v 3.1.

However this does prove that Osama is indeed dead, Probably in December of 2001. Otherwise he would have already released a video pointing out that this is indeed a hoax.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

How did this turn into blame the president (whoever is in power at the time)? isn't this a Osama Bin Laden thread?



eMacMan said:


> What we seem to have is a rather badly planned hoax. Seems like a desperate attempt to revive BOs failed presidency and to maintain the reign of fear.


Yes because he campaigned on the basis of fear and created it in the first place 10 years ago. Sounds kind of Tin foil hat like?



eMacMan said:


> Had the guy kept even a handful of his promises he would be a shoo in for re-election. Instead he has entrenched Team Sexual Assault, the Homeland Gestapo and the NSA.


Based on the inherited economy in the States he would never be a shoe in for re-election. Its doubtful that any person as president would make much difference in the given scenario, as the President does not have that much power. Its also doubtful that he could just close down any of the agencies you are mentioning



eMacMan said:


> However this does prove that Osama is indeed dead, Probably in December of 2001. Otherwise he would have already released a video pointing out that this is indeed a hoax.


 Huh? What? This is kind of opposite of how you started off your post.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

eMacMan said:


> So what we really have is a corpse that was disposed at sea. An image that seems to have been PhotoShopped from images that had previously been all over the web. A compound burned to the ground so there is no chance of any evidence having survived.
> 
> What we seem to have is a rather badly planned hoax. Seems like a desperate attempt to revive BOs failed presidency and to maintain the reign of fear. Had the guy kept even a handful of his promises he would be a shoo in for re-election. Instead he has entrenched Team Sexual Assault, the Homeland Gestapo and the NSA. He clearly has no intent of ending the abuses at Gitmo, nor does he wish to end the slaughter in the Middle East; Rather the plans to expand the war into Libya, Pakistan and Iran seem firm. He has gone from being America's Hope to being Bush v 3.1.
> 
> However this does prove that Osama is indeed dead, Probably in December of 2001. Otherwise he would have already released a video pointing out that this is indeed a hoax.


Is this an excerpt from FoxNews? 
Who cares about the Bloods (Republicans) and Crips (Democrats). Back on topic please.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

FWIW, I just received a forwarded alert from a reputable IT dept with the following message:



> Please note that any messages you receive claiming to include photos and videos of Osama bin Laden’s death actually contain a virus that could steal personal information. A typical message used in the scam is, “Osama is dead, watch this exclusive CNN video which was censored by Obama Administration due to the level of violence, a must watch”. Also watch out for the links you’re likely to come across in email or on social networking sites offering you additional coverage of this newsworthy event.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

So I guess the world just has to believe the US that they indeed killed Osama. Why is the US so secretive about everything they do?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Pres. Obama has just stated that they will not be releasing photos of Bin Laden. My take on it is "fine with me". The conspiracy theorists will not believe the photographs, and if they are false, Bin Laden will come forth with a video of himself saying "it was not me killed in that raid." So, I believe he has been killed, and I shall not shed any tears over his death.

Source: No bin Laden photo release - CNN.com


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

imactheknife said:


> so I guess the world just has to believe the US that they indeed killed Osama. Why is the US so secretive about everything they do? I am skeptical of the US Gov't.


Well given the birth certificate controversy, I think it's pretty safe to say that there's a vocal group of Americans who will not believe anything regardless of any proof shown. So why expend energy trying to prove it? 

So they can either get drawn into a long battle trying to prove it, or they can just not waste their time.... some people will doubt, some people will not.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Sonal said:


> Well given the birth certificate controversy, I think it's pretty safe to say that there's a vocal group of Americans who will not believe anything regardless of any proof shown. So why expend energy trying to prove it?
> 
> So they can either get drawn into a long battle trying to prove it, or they can just not waste their time.... some people will doubt, some people will not.


I Suppose, I don't want gruesome pictures but I just find it weird that they buried him at sea so quickly.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sonal said:


> Well given the birth certificate controversy, I think it's pretty safe to say that there's a vocal group of Americans who will not believe anything regardless of any proof shown. So why expend energy trying to prove it?
> 
> So they can either get drawn into a long battle trying to prove it, or they can just not waste their time.... some people will doubt, some people will not.


Very true, Sonal. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Why on earth would the White House think it made any sense at all to make the Navy SEALs out to be super-heroic mega-soldiers, when the truth (almost) always comes out, to make them look like total idiots?

*Bin Laden 'firefight': Only one man was armed*



> Four of the five people shot to death in the operation that killed Osama bin Laden, including the al-Qaida leader himself, were unarmed and never fired a shot, U.S. officials told NBC News on Wednesday — an account that differs markedly from the Obama administration's original claims that the Navy SEALs came under heavy small-arms fire in a prolonged firefight.


(MSNBC)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

They can't keep their stories straight. It sounds like Bin Laden was simply executed while unarmed. I don't feel bad that he's dead, but I wouldn't be able to kill an unarmed man, even one that evil.

Obama has already taken full personal credit for the mission, so I guess he can take his lumps for this as well.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Whether he was armed or unarmed, I highly doubt that the situation was as simple as them dropping down into the compound walking up into his room, arresting him willingly and then just shot in the head execution style. Even if it was, not taking him alive probably saved a bit more lives then the eventual retaliatory lives lost from his quick assassination. 

To me, OBL's direct involvement in 9/11 is unproven. However, he did admit in an interview to Al Jazeera that he probably did influence the 9/11 culprits by declaring Fatwa on America and it's citizens. With his leadership status within those radical groups, that was as good as Hitler's deceleration against Jews in WWII. His group was responsible for hundreds of other attacks on non military targets in Iraq and Afghanistan (including fellow Muslims). That's enough for me, the 9/11 link doesn't have to be proven. 

It would be justice too, if Bush/Cheney and his administration be put on trial for starting a war in Iraq for no reason and killing thousands of civilians during the process, but that will never happen. That doesn't mean we can't be "soberly satisfied" about the demise of at least some of the evil in this world.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> Why on earth would the White House think it made any sense at all to make the Navy SEALs out to be super-heroic mega-soldiers, when the truth (almost) always comes out, to make them look like total idiots?
> 
> *Bin Laden 'firefight': Only one man was armed*
> 
> ...





> Four of the five people shot to death in the operation that killed Osama bin Laden, including the al-Qaida leader himself, were unarmed and never fired a shot


Gimme a break. Just how many of the thousands killed in the World Trade Centre were unarmed and never fired a shot?

Geez, guys get a grip. The guy got what he deserved, armed or not.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

SINC said:


> Gimme a break. Just how many of the thousands killed in the World Trade Centre were unarmed and never fired a shot?
> 
> Geez, guys get a grip. The guy got what he deserved, armed or not.


I don't care if he was executed, but I don't want them making it sound like some sort of heroic operation.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I think for the most part, most are glad he was "nailed" for what he did. I doubt many care whether or not he was armed, or anyone was heroic or not. Just, that "we got him".


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

The US administration appears totally incompetent in the manner in which they're handling this. They won't release the pictures but release that gem about Osama being un armed. Today during a press conference the White House spokesperson quotes a 60 Minutes Obama interview word for word as to why Obama didn't release the photos. An interview not to be aired until this Sunday.

If the SEALs went in there to take out Osama (ie assassinate him), then just say so, but when they try to spin it 50 different ways, they look like idiots.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Anybody remember Jessica Lynch?

The truth about Jessica | World news | The Guardian

Anybody seen the movie "Wag the Dog"?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

MACinist said:


> Whether he was armed or unarmed, I highly doubt that the situation was as simple as them dropping down into the compound walking up into his room, arresting him willingly and then just shot in the head execution style. Even if it was, not taking him alive probably saved a bit more lives then the eventual retaliatory lives lost from his quick assassination.
> 
> To me, OBL's direct involvement in 9/11 is unproven. However, he did admit in an interview to Al Jazeera that he probably did influence the 9/11 culprits by declaring Fatwa on America and it's citizens. With his leadership status within those radical groups, that was as good as Hitler's deceleration against Jews in WWII. His group was responsible for hundreds of other attacks on non military targets in Iraq and Afghanistan (including fellow Muslims). That's enough for me, the 9/11 link doesn't have to be proven.
> 
> It would be justice too, if Bush/Cheney and his administration be put on trial for starting a war in Iraq for no reason and killing thousands of civilians during the process, but that will never happen. That doesn't mean we can't be "soberly satisfied" about the demise of at least some of the evil in this world.


Ah yes, but they didn't start a war in Iraq. They launched a pre-emptive strike. 

I always wondered, if Iraq really had weapons of mass destruction, why on earth didn't they use some of them to protect themselves?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

kps said:


> The US administration appears totally incompetent in the manner in which they're handling this. They won't release the pictures but release that gem about Osama being un armed. Today during a press conference the White House spokesperson quotes a 60 Minutes Obama interview word for word as to why Obama didn't release the photos. An interview not to be aired until this Sunday.


They released it early because Leon Panetta already publicly announced they were going to release the photos!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

He read the transcript (of the yet to be aired interview) word for word....that's what I'm referring to. He could have just made a statement reiterating the gist of it, after all, he is the WH spokesman...assumedly with access to Obama. It makes no sense.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

MazterCBlazter said:


> More of the usual and predictable.


Vague and ambiguous.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> Ah yes, but they didn't start a war in Iraq. They launched a pre-emptive strike.
> 
> I always wondered, if Iraq really had weapons of mass destruction, why on earth didn't they use some of them to protect themselves?


Based on knowingly fabricated evidence (admitted by Mr. Powell himself), which is called starting a war. You still wonder if they had them? Wow. I think that dead horse has been beaten enough with proof otherwise. Bush JR wanted to out due his father and Cheney just wanted new contracts for his ex employer and both of them wanted the natural gas/oil access.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

And anti-muslim sentiment has raised its ugly head yet again: see my post in the airport security thread.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Interesting comment via Counterpunch:*

*Alexander Cockburn: A Volcano of Lies*



> The White House photograph of Obama, Clinton and top security advisors supposedly watching real-time footage of the Navy Seals' onslaught on the Abbottabad compound, their killing of two men and a woman (excuse for the latter killing: the standard "caught in crossfire") and liquidation of OBL himself turns out to have been a phony. BO and friends could have been watching basketball replays. Panetta has admitted the real-time video link stopped working before the Seals got into the compound.
> 
> • Panetta also admits Osama bin Laden was not armed, and that he did not hide behind his young wife's skirt. He conceded that under military rules of engagement Osama should have been taken prisoner, but then added vaguely that he showed some unspecified form of resistance. He probably reached for his walking stick, since he has been ailing from kidney and liver problems.


(More at: Counterpunch)


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Star Wars fans will get a big kick out of this :

Obi-Wan Kenobi Is Dead, Vader Says - Galactic Empire Times

the comments really bring this to the next level.


----------

